

Google Drive for Linux is here (3rd party app) - terpua
https://www.insynchq.com/linux

======
andyking
This isn't _Google Drive for Linux,_ it's third-party sync software.

~~~
ninjin
Indeed, it is also worth mentioning that it is only free during the beta.
Something which was not obvious from the download page.

------
milkmiruku
Been using Insync for a couple of weeks from AUR, works better than nowt,
though the flat hierarchy of Google Drive is annoying.

Encryption would be a really nice feature. Anyone got recommendations for
related solutions?

* other backup systems; [https://wiki.thingsandstuff.org/Cloud#Storage](https://wiki.thingsandstuff.org/Cloud#Storage)

